# Spokeo search



## alwaysnforever (Jun 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever used and paid for the subscription on Spokeo? How accurate is the info provided in the search that you get?


----------



## Ember (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, having just dropped by the site (I have never heard of it before)...the info it had on me was pretty accurate, but not completely...it had my age wrong, address and phone number correct, an accurate picture of my house, how long I've owned it, how many people live there (including my wife's name)...it seems like a fairly accurate site, but I have no idea if it's worth a subscription. Hope this helps!


----------



## alwaysnforever (Jun 16, 2011)

Ember, yes all the info I found was correct also but there was an email listed that I wasn't aware of. It didn't give you the actual email address just that it was with aol.com


----------



## Ember (Jul 17, 2011)

Ah, I see...it did the same for me...*****@yahoo.com...not mine, mine is much longer....it might be worthwhile to subscribe. The info does seem pretty accurate!


----------



## alwaysnforever (Jun 16, 2011)

Ember said:


> Ah, I see...it did the same for me...*****@yahoo.com...not mine, mine is much longer....it might be worthwhile to subscribe. The info does seem pretty accurate!


Ember, do you have an account with Yahoo.com? Here's my issue, I didn't know my husband had an email account with AOL...hmmmmm


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I've never used that company before but have used others. I like Intelius. That's how I found where some of the mistresses lived. My estranged husband was having some of his mail sent to their places. The actual physical addresses were very accurate.


----------

